# Sealing WA handles



## Matus (Nov 7, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before, but most what I find is that people either use epoxy, or just a beeswax. I would like to seal the handle on my new Shigefusa honesuki as there is a good chance that humidity or blood could get inside handle. I would like to find a solution that on one side would resist mechanical abrasion and washing (so water-tight), but should be removable without destroying the handle - should I decide to swap the handle at some point.

thanks


----------



## pkjames (Nov 7, 2014)

what about silicon sealant my friend?


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm thinking hot glue


----------



## XooMG (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone's used high temp enamel or similar on the tang for protection.


----------



## mark76 (Nov 7, 2014)

What would you like from this sealant, Matus, that epoxy doesn't offer? If you use a transparent expoxy you'll hardly notice it, even if you're not 100% precise.


----------



## Matus (Nov 7, 2014)

Some interesting ideas, thanks.

I though if hot glue - I am wondering whether I would have to heat up the knife to certain temperature before that the glue would not get too cold too fast. It also tends to be a bit fussy, but could be done.

Silicon sealant - are there any that harden after applied? I do not have experience there.

Epoxy could most certainly do the job, but I fear it would make it hard to swap the handle later if necessary.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did you buy the honesuki from Maksim? If so i am very jealous!


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 7, 2014)

CA glue might be am option.its quite brittle so a small amount would seal but would be easy to remove.I am not sure what the life span of CA would be though?


----------



## Matus (Nov 7, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> Did you buy the honesuki from Maksim? If so i am very jealous!



I did  and I was really lucky - I was going through my emails as the heads-up from Maksim arrived. Still - I was surprised how quickly these sold out - after all - honesuki knives are usually not the hottest items. But this one is really lovely. And thanks to Maksim using DHL Express it arrived 2 days ago.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 7, 2014)

that is probably not a good option, since CA would go into the gaps of the handle and ended up permanently securing the handle. 

I recently removed the handle of my Sakai Takayuki knife, and the sealing material was very silicon sealant like (soft gel feeling), just a small amount at the ferrule.


----------



## schanop (Nov 7, 2014)

Matus said:


> And thanks to Maksim using DHL Express it arrived 2 days ago.



I hope Australian Custom would keep it admiring it for too long .. It already has custom scan for a whole day, and now weekends arrive. :sick2:


----------



## zitangy (Nov 7, 2014)

If its just the tang into handle portion, to prevent water and what not getting onto te handle opening area, I have done the following:_

a)* Fast drying glue*... After applying it.. lest the knife vertical ( standing up).. it left some white deposits on the neck of knife from the glue fumes. IN addition... too thin a layer.

b)* silicone:* left a whitish blod and it peeled off ebentually as it does not bond well with te wood.

c) *Epoxy:* Takeda Style. Look for clear epoxy. I used the 4 minute drying time and thus hv to work fast. Piinch out abt half inch of each expoxy mix on a card board, mix it thoroughly with a toothpick, then scoop a blob of epoxy and apply to each side. When it is still wet.. touch up till you are satisfied and leave the knife upright. IF you do it carefully and hv a feel of it you dont need to tape up the handle and shld any accidental smearing on te main handle, clean it off before it sets.

IF you are not satisfied, you can remove it my cutting it off and try again! 

Final analysis: Clear epovy adn te smallest tube wld suffice.

Good luck and hv fun.


----------

